# Router table fence needs work to reach full potential



## doordude

thanks for the review. your quote is "the price of freedom is tolerance"well,you did pay for tolerance; or should i say the lack there of… I'll have to look toward another brand.


----------



## Manitario

good review. I looked long and hard at this router table before I bought my current one.


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for a good and comprehensive review.

Many of the high end router table fences have an offset capability, including 2 that I own. I find that I just never use this feature. In theory, your router can become a good jointer for doing the edges of boards. I prefer to just go to my jointer to do that where I spend virtually no time to set the jointer up to perform that task.

I wonder how many people use the offset capability in their router fence.


----------



## akaCAM

The question is, if not this table than what table?


----------

